# Dissectologist sounds gruesome



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2022)

What might a Dissectologist do?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

Not so gruesome...

GOOGLE 2022

What is a Dissectologist?


A dissectologist is *someone who enjoys doing jigsaw puzzles*, and the word comes from doing the original wooden puzzles during the 19th century which were actually dissected maps! So, to rephrase my question – does your child enjoy doing puzzles? And if not, why not?


----------

